# Webley shooters question



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Acquired some vintage custom loaded BP 455 ammo. All correct for firing in unshaved Mks & WGs.
Question: some of the ammo was loaded w/FMJ bullets, anyone fired/firing these? Any precautions or precautionary action other than keeping the fouling to a minimun? Or should I shoot it at all??


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I wonder if they're WW2 military rounds. Military requirements specify FMJ bullets.
If they are indeed military rounds, the bullets come out "low and slow," and probably won't damage the gun.
(What does the headstamp say? Broad arrow?)


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I guess it would all depend on the ammunition and how it was stored. If it appears to be okay and you do decide to fire it, be very aware of hang fires. Just fire one round at a time, then check to see if the bullet hit the target. Do not load anymore in the cylinder or try any rapid firing. It is possible that a hang fire could occur and make a lot of noise and felt recoil however the bullet may remain lodged in the barrel. No big deal, you can always manually drive the bullet out. Under this condition, rounds fired in succession and you've got a grenade going off in your hand. Hang fires also happen when the hammer drops and nothing happens in which case the gun should be pointed in a safe direction for about a minute or two before ejecting it from the cylinder. If ejected too soon the ejected cartridge could explode in your face or hand etc. Not a happy situation. Properly stored ammunition can indeed be stored for a long time. Whatever you do inspect it very carefully before you decide to fire it. My feeling is if in doubt throw it out. At the very least you could end up destroying the gun at the very worst your hand, fingers, face or possibly worse.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Shoulda been more precise! This is a custom lot made from cut down 45colt brass, 16grn FFFg BP. Boxes labled "loaded for bullseye accuracy" no other markings than cautionary warning. Looks to be(intution) '70's packaging. Just wondering about that 'slow' &' low' factor. Keep it swabbed and should shoot okay, huh?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

lewwallace:
The ammunition is still 35 to 45 years old unless you've had it that long and can verify how it's been stored the same precautions regarding hang fires would apply. You might want to look up the ballistics information on that type of load to check and see if the pressures don't exceed the capacity of which that gun was designed for. Please understand, I have no knowledge of the history of your ammunition or gun, I can only provide you with general information and warnings. No, offense intended, I also do not know how much experience you've had regarding firearms. Only you can be the final judge as to whether it is okay to fire it or not. If it was ammunition picked up at a gun show or any other unknown origin I just wouldn't take the chance. But that's just me. If it is custom made from cut down 45 Colt Brass and if you are experienced in reloading you would probably be better off loading your own. Or seeking out someone who does. Something to think about. Best of luck, that looks like a real nice gun.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree with *desertman*'s good advice.
It's never worth taking a chance on unknown-quantity ammunition.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1:
Thanks, Steve! It's our duty to advise people on the safe and responsible use of firearms.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

To all respondents:Thank you, its reassuring to have such a forum for information!
Now; Took ammo to range yesterday(just using the lead bullet rounds). Started with the 1918 Mk VI mule: ignition, report, smoke, recoil all the same as 'new' reloaded ammo I regularly shoot. 5 for six @10 yrds! Fouling no more than expected. Swabbed then similar results on next 6! Then used in my Webley WG 1886 &1892 Target models; no problems, they are dreams to shoot, smooth and fun! 
If I practiced more...... but isn't that all shooters' anthem?


----------

